# Collective Nouns for Hunting



## Fiagai (10 March 2011)

was browsing for something else and came across some interesting collective Nouns that cover the essentials of fox hunting:

A cry of hounds 
A mute of hounds 
A pack of hounds 

A lead of foxes 
A leash of foxes 
A skulk of foxes 

A drove of horses
A harras of horses 
A troop of horses 

Anyone have other ones or regional vatiations on the above....whats the term a group for foot followers etc?  Humour is allowed


----------



## Binkle&Flip (10 March 2011)

Given the usual dragging down of a subject to pro and anti level how about I get in first with......

A knob of hunt supporters

A murder of sabs


----------



## JenHunt (10 March 2011)

we're normally a charge of horses, a trail or mob of foot followers, and ocasionally a riot of hounds (but only when the huntsman's not looking! teehee). And I believe it to be a quad of terriermen, owing, one supposes, to their preponderance for raving round the countryside on a quadbike?!

I understood it to be an ignorance of anti's, binkle...


----------



## Fiagai (10 March 2011)

JenHunt said:



			...And I believe it to be a quad of terriermen, owing, one supposes, to their preponderance for raving round the countryside on a quadbike
		
Click to expand...

lol - thats one I havn't came across before!


----------



## combat_claire (11 March 2011)

A scruff of hunt monitors


----------



## Herne (11 March 2011)

A confusion of antis
A bridgeful of trolls


----------



## Binkle&Flip (11 March 2011)

[QUOTEI understood it to be an ignorance of anti's, binkle... [/QUOTE]

You missed your chance Jen   A Dole of antis


----------



## oakash (11 March 2011)

Ref 'leash of foxes': this is actually a precise term, not a collective noun. A leash is 3 foxes.


----------



## oakash (11 March 2011)

I liked the 'ignorance ', 'dole' and 'confusion' of antis. A 'drab' also seems a good term for them. And a 'sneak' of hunt monitors.


----------



## Fiagai (11 March 2011)

oakash said:



			Ref 'leash of foxes': this is actually a precise term, not a collective noun. A leash is 3 foxes.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks didn't know that!  Now 3 foxes on a leash...that would raise some hackles


----------



## Fiagai (12 March 2011)

how about a...

An Ignorance of anti's
A Nuisance of trolls

though swapping the Idefinate Article for a Definate Article might suit these collective nouns better...


----------

